# Stereoscopic 3D Player (MKV)



## va4leo (Oct 18, 2010)

Was wondering if anyone knew of a 3D Video player (besides nVidia's) that was preferably free, otherwise, could pay a little. 

I basically have a Left and Right File in MKV and wanted to play them.


Cheers!


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 18, 2010)

I assume you mean you have separate MKV files.  One left.mkv and one right.mkv?  You want them to play side by side?


----------



## va4leo (Oct 18, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> I assume you mean you have separate MKV files.  One left.mkv and one right.mkv?  You want them to play side by side?



Yes. I have one left. One right. And i want to play them not side by side...but in alternating frames.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Oct 19, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Yes. I have one left. One right. And i want to play them not side by side...but in alternating frames.



Alternating frame?  You cross your eyes to get the full image.  I thought you meant side by side for stereoscopic images!  What you want to do is not stereoscopic 3d, it is a different type, the name slips my mind.


----------



## va4leo (Oct 19, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Alternating frame?  You cross your eyes to get the full image.  I thought you meant side by side for stereoscopic images!  What you want to do is not stereoscopic 3d, it is a different type, the name slips my mind.



I want something similar to nVidia 3D Vision player that will handle MKV. =D


----------



## n-ster (Oct 19, 2010)

Do you have the alternate-frame sequencing glasses?


----------



## va4leo (Oct 19, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Do you have the alternate-frame sequencing glasses?



Yes. And the relavent monitor, and IR transmitter, etc etc 


Also, i do believe this is stereoscopy as i want to perceive depth. I want to see solids. Correct me if I am wrong, but that is what stereoscopy is.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 19, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Alternating frame?  You cross your eyes to get the full image.  I thought you meant side by side for stereoscopic images!  What you want to do is not stereoscopic 3d, it is a different type, the name slips my mind.



Now I may be an ordinary hyper-chicken from a backwoods asteroid, but I disagree with you.

On wikipedia, which is always correct like Glenn Beck, they talk about LCD shutter glasses which is an active type technique of stereoscopic imaging.  I do believe this is what the good Mr. va4leo is referring.


----------



## va4leo (Oct 19, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> I do believe this is what the good Mr. va4leo is referring.



Why thank you! And yes, that is indeed what i am referring to. =D

I need a player that will take 2 MKV files and output one file every odd frame and a second file every even frame! =D


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Oct 19, 2010)

va4leo said:


> Why thank you! And yes, that is indeed what i am referring to. =D
> 
> I need a player that will take 2 MKV files and output one file every odd frame and a second file every even frame! =D



Quite right.

Well after a quick google I think it may be a multi stage process.  You may need to remux the MKVs to a more compatible format like ts.  Then you may need to run them through a 3D muxer/encoder.  Then you can play them in Nvidia 3D Vision Player or perhaps Cyberlink PowerDVD (which apparently supports 3D).



> Nvidia 3D Vision Player
> http://3dvision-blog.com/nvidia-has-released-3d-vision-video-player-v1-5-2/
> 
> Stereo Movie Maker
> ...


 (source)

Hope that helps.


----------



## va4leo (Oct 19, 2010)

I am at present converting the two files to WMV. nVidia handles them ok. Will let you know what happens next =D

EDIT:

Solution found (yes its only 3 months later... xD ). K-Lite Codex Pack and then nVidia 3D video player works like a charm.


----------



## Robert3D (Nov 22, 2013)

FINAL ANSWER! (I just joined to share this!) Even though it is 3 years late;  this final solution should be here! I felt bad knowing you were converting every MKV file to WMV (and losing all that great 5.1AVC audio,  and time...) I found a perfect solution:
To Play MKV in the Free NVIDIA 3D Vision Player:

1)  Install K-Lite Codec pack (I choose ffdshow for about everything...) but simple install should do the trick.

2)  Then go into File/Settings/Decoder of the free 3D Vision player, find 'Matroska Stream Splitter' in the list, select it and click the ADD button,

3) In the list find the 'MainConcept (Consumer) AVC/H.264 Video Decoder' select it and click ok.  (even if that exact Decoder is unavailable try FLV etc. You just need an HD Decoder!)

4) One Very Important Trick is: in File/Open, click the drop down list to show 'ALL FILES(*.*)' so the .MKV files will show up.  PLAY and ENJOY!!!

CHECK OUT MY CGI 3D S3D ANIMATED STAR TREK TOS FAN FILM WITH ALL THE ORIGINAL CAST IN A NEW LOST ADVENTURE!:
STAR TREK: 'BEYOND ANTARES'  S3D VERSION: sleY7hmsYOY
UPDATED 2D version: nQeH2xu5l74
FINAL VERSION OF PART 1 AND PART 2 OF 'BEYOND ANTARES' UPLOADING THIS HOLIDAY SEASON!


----------



## Jimmy6 (Dec 5, 2013)

Solution is to install K-Lite codec pack and use 3D Vision player to play the files! You must select a proper splitter for Matroska.


----------

